
Ask HN: I've written iOS Middleware. How to market it? - steipete
I've build PSPDFKit - solving a common problem in Apps, PDF display. Getting it fast is actually pretty hard. Now I build this awesome framework (extracted from a real world app), set up the site - how do I market it? Already tweeted and got about 1k visitors, but no sales. Is the price to high? Even made three categories for optimal customer segmentation. Suggestions?<p>http://pspdfkit.com/
======
Pewpewarrows
1\. It took me longer than I expected to figure out what it is: a drop-in
developer library to help in almost every aspect of rendering a PDF in my
application. The fact that I wasn't able to recognize this in the first few
seconds was an immediate turn-off.

2\. Why would I need one of these? As a customer I had to think for a while to
realize that this would really help if I was distributing content, like an
article or magazine, converted to a digital format. I'm sure there are plenty
of other use-cases. But that's not something I want to have to convince myself
about. You should be the one telling me all the cool ways I can use it. A
video showcasing how it works would be superb.

3\. The name. You're probably already invested into it at this point, but
there's a very low chance I'm going to remember it.

4\. The price might be a tad high. The more important point here is: this
isn't like a $0.99 app; you're probably not going to get sales in the
immediate future. At this point I'd start aiming at companies that can use
your product, reaching out to them and trying to do some old-fashioned
salesmanship. Expecting people to come to your page blind and make a purchase
of that size is a bit... much.

Best of luck, it certainly looks like a very neat piece of middleware!

~~~
steipete
Thanks! This is superb feedback - I updated the website to reflect your
suggested changes - much, much better!

------
jacksondeane
I love this BTW...

1) I think the price tiers may be a little high. Independent developers even
bitch about the $99 Apple developer account fee. You need to make binary
release a little more accessible.

2) This may not be in your scope, but I could have REALLY used a nice library
to generate PDF's. I don't know if you are attacking that but I would
definitely use it.

